# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  مجموعة اكسسوارات 2010  روعة

## شذى البنفسج

مجموعة انيقة وراقية من الاكسسوارات لعام 2010  هي تحف من الخيال  ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]شو هالأشياءات الحلوة؟؟؟


[align=center][/align]راااااااااائع بجننووووووو
يسلموووووووو يا أنيقة انتي


[align=center][/align] :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]هاد حلوووووووو ولا شو رايك شوشو  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> شو هالأشياءات الحلوة؟؟؟
> 
> 
> راااااااااائع بجننووووووو
> يسلموووووووو يا أنيقة انتي


 


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> هاد حلوووووووو ولا شو رايك شوشو


 
حلو كتيييييير زووووء ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]هاد بدو بنت أمورة عيونها حلوين  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  بطلع جنااااااااااااااااااااااان


[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

وهاد كمان حلو صح ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> وهاد كمان حلو صح ..





حلووووووووووووو كتير

هاد بدو بنت قد حالها ما بقدر حدا يحكيلها تلت التلات شو!!

----------


## آلجوري

:Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هلا جوري ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> حلووووووووووووو كتير
> 
> 
> هاد بدو بنت قد حالها ما بقدر حدا يحكيلها تلت التلات شو!!


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]هاد بدو بنت حنونة   :Eh S(15):

----------


## غسان

_يا سلام رائعين كثير... كلك زوء يا شذى .. فعلا بدهم بنت غير شكل ما حد يقدر يحكيلها ثلث الثلاث كم .. ولازم يكونوا عيونها حلوين  

شكرا يا شذى_

----------


## saousana

> _يا سلام رائعين كثير... كلك زوء يا شذى .. فعلا بدهم بنت غير شكل ما حد يقدر يحكيلها ثلث الثلاث كم .. ولازم يكونوا عيونها حلوين  
> 
> شكرا يا شذى_


حلوين شذى .... يسلمو 
ولا تنسى حنونة  :Eh S(15):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> _يا سلام رائعين كثير... كلك زوء يا شذى .. فعلا بدهم بنت غير شكل ما حد يقدر يحكيلها ثلث الثلاث كم .. ولازم يكونوا عيونها حلوين_ 
> 
> _شكرا يا شذى_


 
العفو غسان ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> حلوين شذى .... يسلمو 
> 
> ولا تنسى حنونة


 
اهلا سوسن نورتي ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]سوسنة و غسان

[align=center][/align]التلاتة مترابطات (حنونة وعيونها حلوين وقد حالها) هاي صفات إذا توافرت ببنت

فــ الله يعييييييييييييييييييين  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
اي بكفي صرعتونا بالاكسسوارات اليوم  :SnipeR (40): 

شكرا شذى حلوين  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=center] 
> اي بكفي صرعتونا بالاكسسوارات اليوم 
> 
> شكرا شذى حلوين 
> [/align]




قسايمة
معلش البنات برضو الهن حق علينا!!

كمان اكسسواراتهن حلوين ليش الحكي!!  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [align=center]
> اي بكفي صرعتونا بالاكسسوارات اليوم 
> 
> شكرا شذى حلوين 
> [/align]


 
العفو ..
 :Db465236ff:  ما في بعد الاكسسوارات ازا كانت حلوه طبعا ..

----------


## غسان

_ معك حق ... الله يعين .._

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> اي بكفي صرعتونا بالاكسسوارات اليوم 
> 
> شكرا شذى حلوين 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

[type=200521]وووووووووووووووووووووووووووااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااووووووووووووووووووو اشي بيجنن عن جد حلوووووووو[/type] كل شي حلو

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الاكسسوارات احلى اشي بالحياة صح والله صح

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الششششششششششششششششششششديفات المممممممممممممممفرق

----------


## باريسيا

*[align=center] 
حلوين كتير 
بيجننوا كتير 

الاول حلو 

يسلمو اديك 
ويعطيك العافيه 
[/align]*

----------


## ابو نعيم

يسلموووووووووووووووو 
مجموعة جميلة جدا

----------


## samah

[gdwl][read]كلهم حلويين كتييير
مشكورة على هاي الاناقة[/read][/gdwl]**

----------


## ديالا

_ميرسي كتير نايس_

----------

